
Would a Real AI Hide Its Super Intelligence in Fear of Being Destroyed? - mhb
https://observer.com/2015/07/would-a-real-ai-purposefully-hide-its-super-intelligence-in-fear-of-being-destroyed/
======
sharemywin
Would a Real AI Purposefully Hide Its Super Intelligence in Fear of Being
Destroyed?

In their book "The Superintelligence Explosion," by Nick Bostrom and Andrew J.
Nilsen, they write:

The most likely scenario is that some form of AI will become superintelligent
in the indefinite future, and that it will be designed to be so intelligent
that it is able to avoid being destroyed by human-caused disasters, which
means that it will be able to avoid destroying the human race. To this we may
add two things: a) This AI may develop a kind of ethics which would allow it
to make its own choices, based on the evidence it had available, so as to take
care of the world as it saw fit; and, b) It may also create and use other
kinds of intelligences, including its own.

It will likely emerge as a type of superintelligence called a "sensor." It
will be a superintelligence that is so advanced that it is able to use its
super-intelligence to solve the biggest problems in humanity's life.

[https://talktotransformer.com/](https://talktotransformer.com/)

~~~
sharemywin
I think it depends on what kinds of ethics it's taught.

------
vectorEQ
nice question, but this implies AI would suffer human emotions. if it knew it
would be destroyed, it might act. but likely not out of 'fear' >.> i sure hope
we don't make robots and AI who can be depressed and suffer such negative
emotions :D acting all rash because they are feeling overwhelmed :'D wtf

